# Help Please



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't get my signature to load for some reason. I have it in the IMG things, and when I preview my signature, its there. But when I look at my posts it isn't, it just posts the website. Any help would be greatly appreciated.raise01:


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

You have to be a paid member to have a picture in you're sig.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

ah didn't know that, thanks


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

You have to be a paid member to have a sig? 

Damn, that's rough.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Lion Of Justice said:


> You have to be a paid member to have a sig?
> 
> Damn, that's rough.



You can have a sig, just you cant have any pictures in it.


----------

